# PPB early am 30/12



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

wouldnt mind getting out for 1 last fish before the new year, if anybodies interested. Ricketts or mornington or another location if anyone has a suggestion.
Otherwise i think i'll try Ricketts for a 5.30 am launch...

giddy-up.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

i can see why no interest guys...

sat morning 15-20 knots but down to 10 knots north of the bay.

christ i hope Rickets Point is North of the bay...especially in my big 'ol tub :shock:


----------

